# Finger Shooting advice needed



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

What advice would you give to a person, to make the transistion from a dead release to a pull thru finger release?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

These first two are from Len Cardinale:
- The tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. All the rest, arms, shoulders, hands, etc are just hooks and levers.
- Every shot must have a follow through to a conclusion that takes longer than it takes the arrow to clear the riser.
From Howard Hill:
- Upon release, with both hands, do nothing. This doesn't mean to hold them still, it means to follow through with the forces that existed at the instant of release. 

Follow through is one of the differences between a dead release and a pull through. The best place to learn this is on a blank bale.

This is pretty general stuff. You can probably get a little more specific information in the finger shooting forum.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Well done, Allen... and yeah, it is pretty general stuff, but it is also all you need to know to learn it!
On the blank bale, with your eyes closed... you will be able to feel when you're doing it the right way. 
Then, it's just a matter of repeating it enough to make it automatic.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for your time and advice.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it will help if you do a video of yourself and watch it close, what you think your doing might surprise you.. but both aread and white shoe are 100% on that question


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

When something is simple its usually because it works.Aread & Shoes advice are correct.As you work on the bale you will begin to FEEL the correct shot.Through repetion it will slowly ingrain in your mind and you will start to like the feeling of a well executed release.I like to try and shoot 10 good shots fully concentrating as i dont believe most people can hold their concentration for large numbers of arrows.Imho shoot 10 well executed arrows several times a day on your bale.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought I would pass on some more information, to see if this changes the transistion process.

I am shooting a compound bow, cam half plus, 65% letoff, 50# peak, 18# holding.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

It changes nothing you have to get on the bale.Find your release of choice and start blank bailing.There are no shortcuts to the bale,then bridge process.If you cheat your cheating yourself .Ingrain the feel of the shot.Good luck and dont bale 20 arrows and try it out on a target,this will set you back.Dont rush the process.I.E. Jake Kaminski olympic archer started over with coach lee and said he shot 550,000 arrows over the last 4 years.Dedication for sure!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

OBE said:


> I thought I would pass on some more information, to see if this changes the transistion process.
> 
> I am shooting a compound bow, cam half plus, 65% letoff, 50# peak, 18# holding.


I don't see where that would change anything. Can you decrease the letoff and increase the holding weight? That usually makes it easier to keep your back muscles engaged. For me, it's too easy to get into the bad habit of relaxing my back after the letoff.

Allen


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

aread said:


> I don't see where that would change anything. Can you decrease the letoff and increase the holding weight? That usually makes it easier to keep your back muscles engaged. For me, it's too easy to get into the bad habit of relaxing my back after the letoff.
> 
> Allen


I will look into that option. Perhaps something closer to 50% letoff may be more beneficial.


----------

